# Very helpful books



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

If there are any of you that are interested in learning more about your Tecumseh engines these books (some or all) will prove invaluable in your quest for education. The numbers are Tecumseh part numbers.
692508
Covers the diagnosis and repair of Tecumseh 2 cycle engines. Except the TC engine and TVS840.

692509
Covers the diagnosis and repair of the Tecumseh 4 cycle light/medium frame engines.

691462A
Covers the diagnosis and repair of Tecumseh 4 cycle large frame engines.

691218
Covers the diagnosis and repair of Peerless power train components.

694782
Contains technical information for the repair of the TC series, 2 cycle engines.

694988
contains diagnosis and technical information for the repair of TVS840, HSK/HXL845/850, 2 cycle engines.

695244A
Covers the diagnosis and repair of the OVRM/OVM/OHM/OHV 4 cycle overhead valve engines.

695578
Covers the diagnosis and repair of the Vector Series 4 cycle engines.

snoman


----------



## T-Trim (Nov 5, 2004)

well what is it???


----------



## lhawks (Nov 17, 2004)

ok where to we find the book


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

You can check out your local small engine dealer, they should be able to order them or try Tecumseh online.

snoman


----------

